# 1 male + 2 female + 1 cage = ?OK?



## richierick

Hey guys, this is just a random question that I just thought of. If I put 1 male and 2 females in a cage, would the female compete for the male? Or will the male choose one of the female? Will there be any dispute between the females? If one female mated and laid eggs with the male, will the other female cause any harm.


----------



## MeanneyFids

three is a crowd. if you are planning on breeding a bonded pair, see which of the females bond with the male... once you see you have a bonded pair, i would separate them. it could cause some disputes. maybe get another male for your other hen?


----------



## bjknight93

I have 3 males in one cage, and 2 have bonded. The third is a wheel and they don't even flock call back to him when he calls. I think you should get 4th if that's your plan.


----------



## roxy culver

If you have them caged together, the extra female may start laying as well when the bonded hen lays, which could cause issues for the unbonded hen. I would either stick with just two or get a 4th.


----------



## Dreamcatchers

Also, hens can and will fight over nestboxes, mates, eggs and food when the hormones kick in. I would keep the pair alone or get a 4th.


----------



## richierick

_Thanks guys, I think I should wait until the male bonds with one female and then take out the other female. Thanks for all the advice. _


----------

